# Retroarch low fps



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok I ve set up in virtualbox FreeBSD 10.3 (8gb ram 4 cores) and 11-CURRENT on a old laptop (amd dual core 4 gb ram) and I get very low fps in Retroarch (Cross-platform entertainment system) around 20 fps in the menu. Feels very laggy. Have installed guest additions on virtualbox and xf86-video-ati on laptop.

Why is it that slow ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

Did you enable 3D acceleration for the VMs in Virtualbox? Note that 2D acceleration is not supported.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes I did enabled 3D acceleration


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 8, 2016)

ryuuji said:


> Ok I ve set up in virtualbox FreeBSD 10.3 (8gb ram 4 cores) and 11-CURRENT on a old laptop (amd dual core 4 gb ram)...



The resources you've assigned to your virtual machine are twice what your host machine actually has...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

And are you sure Xorg is using the vboxvideo driver?

Handbook: 21.5. VirtualBox™ Guest Additions on a FreeBSD Guest


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

ANOKNUSA said:


> The resources you've assigned to your virtual machine are twice what your host machine actually has...


Ha, missed that. Yeah, that's never going to perform. I'm actually surprised it allows you to do that.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)

ANOKNUSA the virtualbox it is on my desktop (12 GB RAM six core 2 GB GTX 770)
SirDice did that also and can't start DE anymore... did not have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ... created one with the info for VirtualBox.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

Are the kernel modules correctly loaded at boot? You may need to build emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions from ports as it is highly dependent on the exact kernel version you have.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)

I get a message that the vboxguest loaded successfully.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)

I get error message when I try to compile it

```
vboxvideo.ko.symbols : no such file or directory

error core 71
stop.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

You need to have a source tree in /usr/src/.


----------



## ryuuji (Apr 8, 2016)




----------

